# 1 inch scale GIANT train???



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

I am considering building a 1 inch = one foot scale train. In other words close to double the size of my current LGB/ Bachmann trains. Are there folks out there who have done this? Is there a company that makes such a thing? Am I recreating the wheel?
Thanks for any input
Don


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

1 inch (1:12) scale is known as "Grand Scale", along with several other scales (1.5inch, 1.6inch, 1:8, etc.). Google the following line, include the quotations marks: 

"1:12" scale trains 

Then read for a while. Lots of good models in that scale, but few manufacturers of complete trains/equipment. Many home builders.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 10, 2010)

I had considered it during my transition from On30 to my current 1:17n30. There are 1" ride on trains but they represent 'standard' gauge models as far as I know. Nothing available in three foot narrow gauge if that's where you're interest might be.

Here's a supplier's link: http://www.oneinchrr.com/index.htm to ride on 1:12 standard gauge equipment.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some guys doing NG stuff in 5"/4.75" gauge, mostly in the UK. In fact, there is a cheap offering from Maxitrak, both live steam and battery via Accucraft.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Don - if you look down the page to the live-steam forum you'll see that Mr Duarte has posted a few remarks about HIS 1" scale acquisition. Click on the Youtube movie to get some idea of what 1" scale is all about - but remember that his loco is standard gauge. AFAIK there are only a very few ready-to-buy narrow gauge locos that run on this gauge track....this is because the variation in size of the locos in narrow gauge is so vast. 

O.S in Japan make a Shay kit for around $45K I recall. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of The Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.maxitrak.co.uk/


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Garrett - none of Maxitrak's offerings are 1" to the foot scale. They are all narrow gauge models running on 4.75"/5" or 7.25"/7.5" track. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of The Cape Meares Lighthouse restoration Fund


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, got confused about the bit of 1" scale using 4.75 to 5" gauge, thanks TAC!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Maxitrak's Warship, Swallow and Jubilee are all 1" scale, I think 


Another place to try OS in Japan...... VERY nice ready to assemble kits and RTR... but not cheap.More like 'ouch'
http://www.oslivesteam.com/ 

AJ Reeves has rough castings
https://vault1.secured-url.com/reev...p?cat_id=4 

I think there are a couple 1" scale narrow gauge ones as well
https://vault1.secured-url.com/reev...p?cat_id=3

if battery is your thing, try Riding Railkits
http://www.ridingrailkits.com/ 


Otherwise find a reprint of just about any book by 'LBSC' (aka Curly Lawrence) or Kozo Haroaka 


And, try this website, it's a great resource
http://www.steamingpriest.com/


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys
I looked at the "stuff" you pointed me to and see that most of the giant trains are "ride ons". A ride on train m ight be fun but to me, they look silly. each to his own, I'm more in to a scale look. We found some very detailed plans for building a scale wooden train. My buddy double the size of the plan which I believe comes close to the one inch per foot. He has built the passenger cars and they look magnificant. I'll try to get a few pictures and post them. He has planned to mearly display them indoors, but I keep tempting him with "wouldn't they look fantastic traversing your landscapping!" I can see he is tempted.
Don


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

True, one really can laugh at a 3/4" scale LBSC Tich pulling a human, but then it shows how much power they pack!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

a lot of us, including some on this forum, model 7/8 or 1" scale, representing 2' or 18" gauge, depending on whether you use standard 45mm or 32mm track, available in every hobby shop. 

There are limited trains for sale and mostly kitbash or build it yourself. 

Why not come over and visit us? Someone will be happy to answer questions. 

http://www.7-8ths.info/index.php?action=forum 

a few have based their modeling on some of the bigger 2' gauge lines. Steve King's trains are really really "GIANT". A passenger car, for instance, is about 3 feet long.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I was wondering if the term 'GAUGE' would eventually fess up. 
I presume you are referring to 3ft gauge.
If you are 'scaling up' existing 45mm gauge 1:24 models, they are incorrect proportionally to gauge.

Andrew


----------

